# NEW TO SURF & PIER FISHING-HELP, PLEASE



## ncalfisher (Oct 10, 2002)

JUST RECENTLY MOVED TO CHARLESTON AREA FROM MISSOURI. HAVE NEVER SURF NOR PIER FISHED, AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHERE I MIGHT GO TO FIND APPROPRIATE TACKLE AND HELP IN LEARNING HOW TO FISH BOTH SURF AND PIERS. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

http://www.dnr.state.sc.us/etc/fishing.html 

State fishing info from the DNR
http://www.charlestonfishing.com/ 

Charleston fishing info.

I am about 2 hours south of you in Savannah. I was a freshwater fisherman mostly until I moved to Myrtle Beach to go to school last fall. Now, here in Savannah, I am only about 10 minutes from the beach and severely addicted to saltwater fishing.  

Best of luck to you in learning, and be sure to look under "How-to" on this site. That should give you all the basics.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Hi ncalfisher, 

First let me extend a welcome to pierandsurf. I haven't fished the Charleston area but maybe I can help you get started. First thing I would do is get a 6'-7' med spinning outfit, buy a few doubledrop bottom rigs, some 1-3oz. sinkers, some bait (shrimp or bloodworms), and hit the piers. Ask the pier operators and the other fishermen questions about what is biting, on which bait, and which side of the pier. Oh yes sides can make a big difference on putting fish in the cooler and drowning bait. 

Most of the people on the piers is friendly and more than helpful at answering questions. If your just fishing for fun and not planning on keeping anything, offer some of your live catches to the kingfishermen at the end of the pier, you can make friends real fast doing this. 

I have a list of several helpful websites at the house and if you would like them just email me.


----------

